# Video Deluxe 2016 mit Mercalli V2



## Sempervivum (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade die Testversion von Video Deluxe 2016 installiert und bin mit der Wirkung von Mercalli V2 unzufrieden: Die ärgste Wackelei wird zwar behoben, aber es bleibt ein Rest von Unruhe im Bild. Das Ergebnis ist nicht viel besser als mit der integrierten Stabilisation von VDL 2014. Die Stabilisation von Youtube funktioniert dem gegenüber wesentlich besser. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Viele Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Mai 2016)

Moin, 

ich nutze eigentlich nur in interne VDL-Stabilisation!
Gefällt mir von der Handhabung her besser und eine echte Verbesserung bei Mercalli habe ich nicht feststellen können ...

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sempervivum (18. Mai 2016)

> eine echte Verbesserung bei Mercalli habe ich nicht feststellen können


Genau das ist auch mein Problem. Erstaunlich, dass das Ergebnis bei YT so gut ist. Dummerweise habe ich VDL 2016 schon bestellt. Werde ich dann wohl zurück geben.


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Mai 2016)

Also bei YT mache ich nix, dazu kann ich Dir nichts sagen!
Ich bin allerdings aus ganz anderen gründen von der 2016 zurück auf die 2015 gegangen, da ich deutliche Probleme mit der Szenentrennung hatte und zu dem massive Probleme bei Einfügen von Routen, die ich mit Vasco da Gama erzeugt habe. Die erzeugten Daten waren, wenn ich sie standanlone aufrief, fehlerfrei - aber nach dem Einfügen ins Filmprojekte gab es immer wieder sehr unschöne Farbfehler im Bild!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sempervivum (18. Mai 2016)

Na, mit so fortgeschrittenen Sachen befasse ich mich nicht. Suche nur händeringend ein gute offline Stabilisierung. Youtube ist ganz gut, aber das Hoch- und Herunterladen und die Bearbeitung dauern ewig! Außerdem hatte ich eine bessere Qualität erwartet, wenn ich es in einem Programm und in einem Durchgang bearbeite.


----------

